# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How long does HGH stay in your system?

## PSUKICKSASS

My doctor wants to do some blood work and one of the tests was for hgh. How long does gh stay in your system?

Thanx

----------


## PT

> My doctor wants to do some blood work and one of the tests was for hgh. How long does gh stay in your system?
> 
> Thanx


im sure gear will give you a definate answer he gets online because there really isnt anything he does not know when it comes to hgh, igf and slin but i belive its around 2-3 hours.

----------


## PSUKICKSASS

bump

----------


## Gear

It has a half-life of about 3 hours.

-Gear

----------


## PT

told you gear would know

----------


## spywizard

hahah, however, if you use for an extended period of time, there are markers that will indicate that you are using, if i'm not mistaken there is a test that the Olympic Games committee are using that is suppose to determine if GH was used..

dang, now i have to go check..

----------


## spywizard

here ya go.. protein markers, and trace markers in blood of the synthetic compound GH

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...th-Hormone.php

----------


## PT

> here ya go.. protein markers, and trace markers in blood of the synthetic compound GH
> 
> http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...th-Hormone.php


wow thats new to me. im glad you found that spy because thats some good info to know.

----------


## PSUKICKSASS

> here ya go.. protein markers, and trace markers in blood of the synthetic compound GH
> 
> http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...th-Hormone.php


Thats cool, I already told him I have been using Blue Tops. Going to get a script, hopefully!

good info though.

Thanx

----------


## Nordic Build

I know this is about a year late, but what did the article say exactly? How long does it stay in the system?

----------

